# Hepa for Ambient Air Cleaner?



## Retrowood (Oct 11, 2011)

*I'm looking at several different Ambient Air cleaners although it seems the best filtering is right at 1 Micron. As I understand it, protection needs to be in place for sub-1 Micron particles. Is there a "Hepa" upgrade available? Aftermarket support? *


----------



## Retrowood (Oct 11, 2011)

*After some research it appears Wynn Environmental manufactures a .5 micron inner filter for the Ambient Air Cleaners. It is available for the JDS, Jet amd Delta units. FYI*


----------

